

Marpa: parse anything you can describe with a BNF (Perl) - henning
http://search.cpan.org/~jkegl/Marpa-0.104000/lib/Marpa/Doc/Marpa.pod

======
draegtun
The canonical URL for the distribution: <http://search.cpan.org/dist/Marpa/>

The author has also blogged quite a bit about Marpa:
[http://blogs.perl.org/mt/mt-
search.fcgi?IncludeBlogs=63&...](http://blogs.perl.org/mt/mt-
search.fcgi?IncludeBlogs=63&limit=20&search=marpa)

------
drallison
Languages described using BNF can be ambiguous and context sensitive. When
there are multiple parses, Marpa, an implmentation of Earley's algorithm, will
produce them. Differentiating between multiple possible parses is left as an
exercise to the user.

